# Help another baby!



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

I have found a young (fairly well feathered but with some yellow down) wood pigeon. At least that's what I think it is but it doesn't have the white collar. Found it Friday evening and watched for a while but it was being stalked by a cat so brought it in. It is relatively perky but will not gape and refuses to drink on its own. It appears to have a damaged right wing - doesn't stretch that one out - but I can't find any obvious damage. No bites or wounds. I have fed it a pre-soaked mushed up wild bird seed mix. Stools are firmish green and white. Not sure if what I'm doing is right and would really appreciate some help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sue,

You were right to take him in, although the parent wood pigeons continue to look after the young after they leave the nest the young are able to fly at that point so a baby on the ground is cause for concern.

Young wood pigeons don't have the white collar, just the white wing bar. They don't gape for food, You should wrap him lightly in a towel , gently open the beak and push the food to the back. Suitable food that you might have at home is day old wholemeal bread dipped in water, defrosted peas and defrosted sweet corn (not tinned stuff). You can add a tiny pinch of Avipro three times a week.

Another good source of nutrition is CeDe egg food, which you can make into a paste and roll into pea size balls which can be fed individually, If you leave some seed scatterd around him curiosity will make him pick it up. Also put water in a cup and dip his beak in it so that he knows where it is and a dish of grit, so that he gets the minerals and calcium that he needs. I give my rescues a couple of drops of calcium and vitamin D3 syrup when they arrive, Gem produce a good one.

Please examine him carefully, specially under the wings. He could have already had an encounter with a cat and if so will need antibiotics. Also have a look inside his mouth to ensure he hasn't got any cheeselike deposits. If you see those don't try to remove them, just let me know.

If the wing is injured then it should be immobilised, but wood pigeons being flighty this might be a problem. You could try cutting the foot off a pop sock and slipping him into that so that it holds his wings in place, then gently freeing the good wing. Otherwise put him temporarily on a perch in a cat carrier, which will inhibit him from over using the wing while it heals.

He will need to be fed at least three times a day, 30 ml to 40 ml at a time. His crop before feeding should be flat and empty, after feeding it should be like a soft cushion.

BTW, where are you? And can you post a photo? If not, this link might help you establish how old he is.
http://community.webshots.com/album/307673749CDqjnv 

Cynthia


----------



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

*More questions*

Dear Cyn

Thanks for the quick response. I am in East Sussex, Forest Row. Since my first post this morning have managed to give him a good feed using your ballon method (no syringe so found a plastic water bottle works well with the finger of a latex glove) I'm giving him a mix of frozen peas and the soaked grains which I blended up to a gruel. I'm a homoeopath so I've given him a mix of remedies for broken bones/bruises and shock. 

No cheesy deposits in the mouth and no bites or visible injuries. On re-examination now that he is calmer the right wing is definitely broken. It feels like the humerous - quite a lot of unhealthy movement there. I have managed to immobilise it with a sock. 

Sue


----------



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

*Age -*

Sorry forgot to reply to the age question. Looking at the pictures on wood pigeons on the site I would say between 16 and 18 days. Sorry no digital camera.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sue,

If need be I think you are pretty near to Carla Lane's rescue center and sanctuary. They have pigeons/doves all over the place, and treat sick and injured ones.

Need to check if it is still functioning.

John


----------



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

Sock didn't work for long. He has managed to work his way out of it and I am reluctant to try again as it is obviously painful. I'm not very happy with the angle of the wing either - it is pushed out from his body a bit and don't think that it would heal very well unless it is realigned and immobilised. It would be great if there was someone in the area who has more experience with broken wings.


----------



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

John, thanks any idea how I can find out?


----------



## SueB (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, told myself to stop being a wuss and get on with it. Wing now strapped with tape (don't know who's more traumatised bird or me). Will monitor him and yell if I need more help.

Sue


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here is the link to Carla's Animaline. There is a location map but I don't understand all the references.

http://www.carlalane.com/animaline/ 

If the baby turned out to be unreleasable maybe it can be a companion to solly's juvenile rescue.

Cynthia


----------

